# Help!! Ms. Platy maybe pregnant! !



## lilpete777 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

I'm new here and have read through countless of posts regarding breeding and so on. And now i have a question of my own.

Is my platy pregnant? And if so what should i do since i don't have access to a second tank. She has been like this for sometime now. Maybe 4 weeks. any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

She is definately pregnant. What you do really depends. You have several options, you can buy a breeding trap to put the fry in, or you can let nature take its course and let whoever survive survive. If you have a place to put 30 fry, and later full grown adults then keep them.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

She definitely looks pregnant to me. My mollies and platies have a bunch of babies all the time. What I do is let her do her business in either a breeding net, then take her out...or let her drop in the tank, then just scoop the babies out and put them in the net. I can usually leave them in there until they are about 1/2 inch long (normally I will use a turkey baster--bought specifically for this reason--to suck out all the baby poop a few times a day), then I put them in the tank to grow until I find a home for them. I have been able to find people on Freecycle and stuff that are always looking to adopt fish... and others have recommended trying to donate or sell them to your LFS if they are a small family business.

You can get one of those little breeder nets for really cheap, I think I bought my first one (emergency, because my fish was having like 30 babies) at Walmart for like $2.00 or something... but they have nice plastic ones and stuff at pet stores. 

Depending on how many she has, you may not have enough room for them all the be in the net, however I have had about 30 in there when they are really little, then just released the biggest ones when they get a little bigger... then they seem to grow really fast once you put them in the open tank. I just took some out of the net a couple days ago, and I swear they have almost grown to double their size!

She looks pretty big, but in my experience, their bellies get flatter on the bottom when they are about ready to drop (it looks kind of like a semi-flat tire). You should probably expect fry sometime within the next couple weeks.


----------

